# First Violins sound very quiet



## Agondonter (Mar 5, 2018)

I am very perplexed with a serious problem I have been having the last couple of weeks. I have noticed that the sound of the first violins part in every piece I have composed is very quiet. This includes exported audio files that I open with any media player that I created ages ago as well as when trying to playback the piece in Sibelius. The problem has only been recent though so I cannot understand how it can also affect sound files created years ago...

Only the score part of the first violins is affected.

Anyone has any clue? Thanks!!!

Alex


----------



## Saxer (Mar 10, 2018)

Tweeter dead on the left side?


----------



## SGordB (Mar 10, 2018)

Per Saxer's hunch, does the problem persist if you listen through headphones or on another sound system?


----------

